# pre-viaje



## cyctorres

ya se acercan mis vacaciones y con ellas mi tan esperado viaje. en 70 días mas si DIOS permite cogeremos el crucero de Disney por 4 días , luego par de días en los hoteles de Disney y par de días en el internacional drive


----------



## MG5

Hola cyctorres,
He estado un poco ausente de este foro, pero lo recuerdo con  cariño, porque es en espanol, lastima que muy poca gente participa, me alegra que todavia escribas aquí :   Me da gusto que ya pronto se lleguen tus esperadas vacaciones, las planea uno tanto, con tantas ansias y emoción y estando ya en ellas se te pasan volando, así que planea todo con detalle para que les saques  el mayor provecho, en diciembre esta todo tan hermoso decorado que van ha se inolvidables tus vacaciones, invierte en una buena cámara de video. Que se diviertan.

Saludos


----------



## cyctorres

Cada dia se acerca mas. Si DIOS permite salimos mi familia , 10 en total  mi esposa con mis 2 hijos, mi madre y  mi hermana mayor, mi hermana y su esposo, y mi hermano y su esposa  salimos el 12 al 15 de diciembre en el Dream , de hay al pop century del 15 al 19 ,y luego del 19 al 23  en el international drive .Luegos mas detalles de las reservaciones que tenemos


----------



## cyctorres

Bueno si todo sale bien el sábado tengo separado en Nassau, una excursión de 9 para ir a ver el hotel Atlantis, preguntaran pq 9 si somos 10. mi esposa y no sabe(y ella no entra a esta pagina asi que no se va a enterar) que a ella le reserve lo que ella siempre a querido, nadar con los delfines en el Atlantis . mas adelante las otras reservaciones...


----------



## cyctorres

ya nos llego el libro de bienvenida del crusero


----------



## cyctorres

Mañana empiezan mis vacaciones y comienzo a prepararme para el 5 k en cast away


----------



## Ntrain

Hola cyctorres  

Siempre se me olvida la seccion de DIS en español. Espero que tenga un buen viaje, y le va a encantar el crucero. Para nosotros se convirtió en una adiccion el ir en un crucero de Disney. 

Ya a nosotros nos faltan 15 dias para nuesttas vacaciones en Disney World. Ya necesitamos un break.  Que la pase bien.


----------



## cyctorres

Ntrain said:


> Hola cyctorres
> 
> Siempre se me olvida la seccion de DIS en español. Espero que tenga un buen viaje, y le va a encantar el crucero. Para nosotros se convirtió en una adiccion el ir en un crucero de Disney.
> 
> Ya a nosotros nos faltan 15 dias para nuesttas vacaciones en Disney World. Ya necesitamos un break.  Que la pase bien.



Ya estas casi en Disney , Disfruta tu viaje


----------



## cyctorres

El lunes 15 llegamos a puerto de allí al pop temprano en la mañana para recoger nuestras bandas y activarlas junto con el memory photo, ya que ese día seguimos para DHS. Allí ya tengo el fast pass para Toystorymania, la sirenita y starwartours. con cena en el H&V .


----------



## cyctorres

El 16 vamos  a Epcot, con fast pass para soarin, Test track y the land. Almorzando en el Biergarten Restaurant con el Candlelight Processional Package.


----------



## cyctorres

El 17 dia del Reino Magico  Con fast pass para la sirenita, buzz light year  y la montaña rusa de los enanos. Conseguí ayer fast pass para almorzar en be our guest  . y para la cena el palacio de cristal


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos, para continuar el 18 estaremos cambiando de hotel al Rosen inn pero primero iremos a desayunar a Chef Mickey y luego iremos al Contemporany a una sesión privada de fotos. Para en la tarde hacer el cambio de hotel. Se me olvido decir YA ME LLEGARON A CASA LAS MAGIC BAND !!!!


----------



## Maggie.lobe

nunca he viajado en crucero pero esta en mis planes hacerlo... que se la pasen muy bien. 

saludos!


----------



## cyctorres

El 19 Seaworld ya separamos la cena con Shamu. Aun no se si comprar la photokey, parece que esas fotos son para usarla en las redes y no son de buena calidad para uno imprimirlas en la casa . Si alguno tiene información del photokey y desea compartirla se le agradecerá.


----------



## cyctorres

Maggie.lobe said:


> nunca he viajado en crucero pero esta en mis planes hacerlo... que se la pasen muy bien.
> 
> saludos!



Hace años viaje en crucero, pero nunca en uno de Disney así que soy primerizo jejej


----------



## cyctorres

20 de diciembre para Universal studios desayunar con los minion, el 21 a desayunar con el grinch en island of adventure
y el 22 a Legoland mis hijos están locos por ir a ese parque, terminando el 23 de regreso a mi isla


----------

